# MMA Freak Fighter of the Week Bellator 237



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bellator Japan.

I didn't realize.

NOT showing up fat and out of shape to a fight was rocket science.

Until Rampage told me so.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wouldn't describe Bellator Japan Rampage as being fat but he certainly was more out of shape then he has been.


----------

